# can i egg share? endometriosis 3yrs ago. pre cancerous cells 5yrs ago



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Hello,

I'm hoping to do egg share and visit clinic next week.  Am concerned that because of previous endometriosis and pre cancerous cells this will not allow me.  Any ideas if this should stop me or any one had these and still been ok to egg share?

I have had no re occurance of these and have 3 children from previous relationship. None with partner of 5 yrs though  and this is what we'd love.  

I was steralised 7 yrs ago when marriage ended, foolishly thinking I'd never want another child.

Very much hoping that we can have baby as partner has no children of his own.

Any help greatly appreciated.

Many thanks

Joanne

x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Joanne- sorry   I can't answer your question but hopefully someone will be along shortly who can x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Joanne

Not sure i can give you an answer you may well have to wait until your cons appt

I applied for Egg Sharing, i have Endo (severe and ongoing) and had pre cancerous cells (on more than 1 occasion) i was declined for eggsharing, that said it was because i only had 1 ovary, eggsharers understandably need 2 i was told if i had 2 i would have been accepted, obviously with just one i wouldnt safely be able to produce the required number of eggs

so long as your ovarys werent affected i dont think its a problem it may be down to the individual clinic though

Em


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey hun

I have endo and it was never a issue with both my clinics I have been to. They asked if I had had it that was about it. I also had CIN2 in 2006, which they wasnt blothered about.

I am at the Lister now and I was very worried about my family history with cancer, my nan had ovarian cancer.. My mum had had pre cancerous cells, my grandad has had cancer and he also has diabetes. But none of the was ever a issue, just be honest and it will be fine.

Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------



## Charlie_girl (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi,

I was previously diagnosed with cancer in the uterus (thankfully all clear now) and I have just successfully Egg Shared at the Lister. 

I'm now 14 weeks pg.

Just be totally honest with your clinic.

Good luck, I hope all goes well  

Charlie x


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Charlie,

Your 1st time with ICSI and it worked!   So many ladies on here have 1st time success with ICSI, hope it happpens for me    .

I start taking the Pill early sept and hopefully egg transfer middle of Oct, hopefully we get that far and we get the news we yearn for in early Nov if it's worked or not.   Long road yet, just trying to remain positive and upbeat.  Hopefully it's meant to be and this Xmas may be best yet!!  .

joanne

x


----------



## Charlie_girl (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah, the ICSI wasn't exactly planned, the donor sperm was a little slow when they defrosted it, and the clinic said they didn't want to take chances and recommended ICSI.

We were very lucky, unfortunately the recipient of my other eggs wasn't   . I felt so awful for her. 

I really wish you the very best of luck, please keep us updated.

Charlie x


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Charlie,

I'd love to keep in touch, am already becoming bit of emotional wreck and ain't even started tx yet!!  Keep telling dp that looke like I'm gonna turn into biggest ***** ever!!   Just to forewarn him hahaha

Take care,

joanne

x
x


----------

